# OMG ... new Uber lies in Detroit! :-(



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

Omg, Uber just started a huge ad campaign for new drivers in the Detroit market.
Keep in mind this is one of the no way to make money $.75/mile cities.
A piece of their ad says you can make $5K/month! LOL
Travis should be arrested!


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Report it to advertising standards or similar in your country/state


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Omg, Uber just started a huge ad campaign for new drivers in the Detroit market.
> Keep in mind this is one of the no way to make money $.75/mile cities.
> A piece of their ad says you can make $5K/month! LOL
> Travis should be arrested!


At $0.75 per mile, and assuming two $0.15 minutes per mile, one $1 base fare every five miles, and one $1 SRF every five miles, one would have to drive 3448 billable miles just to produce $5000 in fares. At a one dead mile to one billable mile ratio, that's 6896 totals miles. At 30 MPH (average includes all times stopped, I.E. traffic lights, waiting for passenger, etc...) that would require 230 hours of driving, and never waiting for a ping.

$5000 minus $690 in SRFs equals $4310.
$4310 minus 20% equals $3448 payout from Uber on that $5000.

Assuming $0.30 costs per mile (which is low for most drivers), 6896 miles costs $2069.

$3448 minus $2069 equals $1379 in profit.

$1379 divided by 230 hours equals* $6.00 an hour in profit.
*
And this is being generous towards Uber with my numbers. More realistic numbers produces a profit per hour well below $6.00


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> At $0.75 per mile, and assuming two $0.15 minutes per mile, one $1 base fare every five miles, and one $1 SRF every five miles, one would have to drive 3448 billable miles just to produce $5000 in fares. At a one dead mile to one billable mile ratio, that's 6896 totals miles. At 30 MPH (average includes all times stopped, I.E. traffic lights, waiting for passenger, etc...) that would require 230 hours of driving, and never waiting for a ping.
> 
> $5000 minus $690 in SRFs equals $4310.
> $4310 minus 20% equals $3448 payout from Uber on that $5000.
> ...


Of course, their "make $5000" always means gross fares only. Remember, Travis considers your car as free! :-(


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> At $0.75 per mile, and assuming two $0.15 minutes per mile, one $1 base fare every five miles, and one $1 SRF every five miles, one would have to drive 3448 billable miles just to produce $5000 in fares. At a one dead mile to one billable mile ratio, that's 6896 totals miles. At 30 MPH (average includes all times stopped, I.E. traffic lights, waiting for passenger, etc...) that would require 230 hours of driving, and never waiting for a ping.
> 
> $5000 minus $690 in SRFs equals $4310.
> $4310 minus 20% equals $3448 payout from Uber on that $5000.
> ...


Yeah, your numbers are extremely generous, almost any other scenario produces a loss LOL


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> At $0.75 per mile, and assuming two $0.15 minutes per mile, one $1 base fare every five miles, and one $1 SRF every five miles, one would have to drive 3448 billable miles just to produce $5000 in fares. At a one dead mile to one billable mile ratio, that's 6896 totals miles. At 30 MPH (average includes all times stopped, I.E. traffic lights, waiting for passenger, etc...) that would require 230 hours of driving, and never waiting for a ping.
> 
> $5000 minus $690 in SRFs equals $4310.
> $4310 minus 20% equals $3448 payout from Uber on that $5000.
> ...


Using the IRS mileage deduction for costs it will produce *a PROVABLE LOSS of $483.29.*

*They should advertise that reality.*


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

Make Uber money by driving. That's what they are really saying. Hoping you will fall for it.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I've yet to see a thread entitled, "I believe in the bottom of my heart (no sarcasm) that uber is filled with honesty, sincerity and integrity".


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Post a pic of the ad please


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> At $0.75 per mile, and assuming two $0.15 minutes per mile, one $1 base fare every five miles, and one $1 SRF every five miles, one would have to drive 3448 billable miles just to produce $5000 in fares. At a one dead mile to one billable mile ratio, that's 6896 totals miles. At 30 MPH (average includes all times stopped, I.E. traffic lights, waiting for passenger, etc...) that would require 230 hours of driving, and never waiting for a ping.
> 
> $5000 minus $690 in SRFs equals $4310.
> $4310 minus 20% equals $3448 payout from Uber on that $5000.
> ...


I salute you for this math in standing ovation!
Well done sir!
Uber talks bull shit and you proved it!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

In my best Bill Clinton voice: "It depends on what the meaning of make is".


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

I think UBER is perfect for Detroit. They make such wonderful cars.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

$5000 a month is $60 000 a year. That's nothing. How about promising $100 000 a year ? See attachment.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Next stop- promising millions. Usually, the less "partners" are making, the more generouse are the "offers" they get. One of my former friends got sucked up into some MLM scam where you pay $500 and have to sell stuff to your friends and family. That company offers Billions to its partners . But in fact they never make any money of course.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

There are lies, damn lies and UberLies.
New thread: OMG!! Uber lies...again!!!
Me: Duuhh... What else were you expecting from Travis?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I wonder if Travis is Bill Britt's long lost nephew.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Lidman said:


> I wonder if Travis is Bill Britt's long lost nephew.


Is Bill Britt that founder of Amway or Marykay or whatever.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> At $0.75 per mile, and assuming two $0.15 minutes per mile, one $1 base fare every five miles, and one $1 SRF every five miles, one would have to drive 3448 billable miles just to produce $5000 in fares. At a one dead mile to one billable mile ratio, that's 6896 totals miles. At 30 MPH (average includes all times stopped, I.E. traffic lights, waiting for passenger, etc...) that would require 230 hours of driving, and never waiting for a ping.
> 
> $5000 minus $690 in SRFs equals $4310.
> $4310 minus 20% equals $3448 payout from Uber on that $5000.
> ...


Where did you crunch these numbers? On quickbooks?


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> In my best Bill Clinton voice: "It depends on what the meaning of make is".


I like the one "I never inhaled".


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Where did you crunch these numbers? On quickbooks?


In my head.


----------



## Vexus (Mar 8, 2015)

@UberHammer
So...

12 hours per day, for 20 days in a month = 240 hours, means this is doable by your calculations.

That means you get 10 days off per month. That is bad ass.

SO you proved the non-linked-to-ad correct. Good job.

If someone worked 30 days in a row, that's $7500/month!

Also non-linked-to-ad did not state which program to make this amount... you calculated UberX only.


----------



## Vexus (Mar 8, 2015)

As for the $100k ad: Fully utilized CAR, not person. You're the weak link here. Find a friend who doesn't have an Uber-qualified car and split the expense of the car lease/purchase with them. You can each do $50k per year working 12 hour shifts rotating.

Find 3 friends, cut your share of the car expense, work less but get paid less, and overall have a fully utilized car.....

So funny to see you guys fall over backwards because you don't understand 'complex' phrases like "utilized vehicle".


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Lol nobody does that Vexus and even with 3 drivers I still contend 100k is damn hard to obtain at .75 a mile.


----------



## Vexus (Mar 8, 2015)

As I wrote that, I realized my car is in the garage doing nothing, and I have a friend who could do this... car gets utilized more, more money made... newer car achieved in less time frame, friend makes more money... Idea brewing! Gotta hash out the details.

Let's say, if I have it my way, I will be the one doing it. So 0 + 1 = somebody!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Vexus said:


> @UberHammer
> So...
> 
> 12 hours per day, for 20 days in a month = 240 hours, means this is doable by your calculations.


Yes, a person could do that many hours in a month. How they break it up over the days of the month is up to them. It doesn't change the math that produces only $6.00 per hour of profit.



> That means you get 10 days off per month. That is bad ass.


Pretty typical. Most people get 52 weekends off per year, so thats 104 days off per year, divided by 12 months is 8.7 days off per month. The remaining 1.3 three days would produce 15.6 holiday/vacation/sick days per year. Again pretty typical.

What sucks is to get these 10 days off per month, the driver has to average 12 hours per day on the days they do work. That's NOT typical, and sucks. The "sucks" part is just my opinion though. Other's may disagree. And again, for only $6 an hour and no overtime for working 60 hours a week.



> SO you proved the non-linked-to-ad correct. Good job.


Yes, I was not trying to prove anything except what the math produces. And the math produces $6 per hour in profit. Math does not lie.



> If someone worked 30 days in a row, that's $7500/month!


Yes, if a driver worked 12 hours per day and never took a day off, they would produce $7500 in fares. It would also require 50% more miles, so all the costs adjust accordinging, and the end is the drivers still makes $6 per hour in profit.



> Also non-linked-to-ad did not state which program to make this amount... you calculated UberX only.


Correct. The math is based on UberX only.

I qualify for UberSelect in my market, and the math I do on UberSelect rates meets my profit expectations. I would drive for UberSelect rates and be happy doing it. Unfortunately the Uber manager of my city forces UberSelect cars to also accept UberX requests. When I'm online this causes 80% of my request to be UberX, which is a waste of my time because the math on those trips falls well below my profit expectations. Given this I don't drive at all, because even by qualifying for non-UberX jobs, 80% of what Uber expects me to do is UberX.

If the Uber manager of Detroit allows drivers to opt out of UberX, then yes the math is not only a lot different, it's pretty decent. It's only UberX that SUCKS!


----------



## Just for fun Detroit (Oct 12, 2014)

They will not allow me to opt out of uberx calls. Told me I could opt out of X calls so I got a select car. Finally got my select car approved then told me I could not opt out of X calls. Typical uber lies and bullshit. Horrible company.


----------

